# Happy 90th Birthday Taky Kimura!!



## Stickgrappler (Mar 12, 2014)

Yesterday Kimura sifu turned 90!


Happy 90th Birthday Taky Kimura sifu!!  Posted some videos/interviews:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/03/happy-90th-birthday-taky-kimura-sifu.html

Also posted an article and interview:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/03/the-seattle-years-by-taky-kimura.html

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/03/taky-kimura-interviewed-by-paul-bax.html


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 13, 2014)

Here is wishing a Happy Birthday to Taky Kimura


----------



## arnisador (Mar 13, 2014)

He's great!


----------



## Takai (Mar 13, 2014)

Happy Birthday.


----------

